# Wilcom vs. PulseMicro (Tajima DG/ML)



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi
I see that there are two most high-end embroidery design software out in the market.

I did some research and found out that the new Wilcom e2.0 is available. PulseMicro states that they have a 2010 version of Tajima DG/ML.

If I were to go with the Tajima or Barudan machine (which I don't own it yet), will PulseMicro software be better suited for the machine? I like the fact that PulseMicro claims that their newer software takes advantage of the Quad Core processor and are made specifically for the Tajima.

On the other hand, I've heard that Wilcom is considered the best in the industry. But some claims that it's over-priced, out-dated and slow to add improvements over the course of time.

I consider myself fairly well versed with the software in general. I just haven't had an opportunity to compare them side by side. 
I had some experience with the lower end emb software such as Embird and so on but I was frustrated with the messy interface, poor implementation, etc...

In terms of ergonomics, productivity, integrity and the technology involved which product would you recommend the most for the demanding art creation?

Your expertise would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

good question !
normally all embroidery machine work with DST files(i don t know Barudan)
I fix Tajima machines from 15 years and I like Pulse.
If you will have Tajima machines,i think Pulse is the best option.
But also Wilcom is a good software.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Barudan will work fine with either software. I would go with Wilcom.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

With both wilcom and pulse you can save the file into dst which both barudan and tajima will be able to read.

Both are good programs but I feel wilcom is more popular than pulse.

Another point to consider is that in future if you are going to be very busy with your embroidery work and you dont have time to punch the logos yourself or perhaps you get an extremely complicated design, you then might feel the need to outsource your digitizing. From all the digitizers I have come across I think 90% of them can provide the native EMB file of wilcom but Im not sure how many provide the native pulse files. I'm sure there are a few but you might have a limitation.

Being a digitizer,
75% of our clients request dst file
20% of our clients request wilcom files
5% of our clients request pulse files

I'm a fan of wilcom though!!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Either program will work, I use Wilcom ES65.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We are all Tajima machines and Wilcom software for many many years. Can't go wrong with either. Baradun would be my second choice for machines and DG/ML my second choice for software.

Skits point is very very important. At some time you will be outsourcing some digitizing and it will be important that you get the natives files from your digitizer. That is much easier with Wilcom.

As for Wilcom being slow to update, I would have to disagree. They release a new version about every year or two and they were very early to partner with Corel. Wilcom is very feature rich, I don't know of anything that I've seen in other software that I wish I had in Wilcom? It's not inexpensive but neither id DG/ML. 

Any combination of your choices in machine and software will make for a nice setup. Good luck!


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just to put a spanner in the works!
I use another embroidery software package....Compucon TES/EOS. Used this brand software for more than 12 years and would not change it for anything!!
Have a look if you want another option!
Cheers
Rich


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

richt74 said:


> Just to put a spanner in the works!
> I use another embroidery software package....Compucon TES/EOS. Used this brand software for more than 12 years and would not change it for anything!!
> Have a look if you want another option!
> Cheers
> Rich


Well then Rich you are one lucky fellow. I have Compucon/TES and it is the biggest pile of dog poop I have ever had the misfortune of stepping in. Bought it with my Barudan and didn't know any better. I do now.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really!!?? What level and package did / do you have? 
I have the TES Professional Elite version 3.0 and have no problems with quality or friendly usability!?
I suppose horses for courses!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

richt74 said:


> Really!!?? What level and package did / do you have?
> I have the TES Professional Elite version 3.0 and have no problems with quality or friendly usability!?
> I suppose horses for courses!


Version 3 Creator + is what I have.
I have had problems with the software from day 1 and have had little to no support from Compucon. Initially I got a little help but after a while no one at Compucon would even respond to me. I have always thought they sent me a bad dongle but Compucon never offered to replace it. Can't recommend me and take every opportunity I can to let others know what a piece of poop Compucon is.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you do need any help have you been on the compucon USA website? I think the moderator on that site is Mike Gonet and he normally responds if you message him!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

richt74 said:


> If you do need any help have you been on the compucon USA website? I think the moderator on that site is Mike Gonet and he normally responds if you message him!


Thanks but Mike quit communicating with me a long time ago. Rather than own up to the faulty product they sold me Compucon chooses to ignore me.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow really sorry that they havnt helped you!!! That's pretty crap!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

richt74 said:


> Wow really sorry that they havnt helped you!!! That's pretty crap!!


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you still use the software? I'm not sure if I could help you on the hardware side works but if you need any help on using it let me know!
Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had good luck with Compucon EOS 3.0 but I like my friends Wilcom better overall. I have tried digitizing the same design in Wilcom vs EOS and I can not see a difference in stitchout. Ease of use goes to Wilcom, but Wilcom is pricey. Last time I looked, it was $15,000 for their upper level program. I missed out on their upgrade from a competing software or I would have Wilcom.

Customer service has not been a problem for me on EOS. I can ususally get an answer on the forum, but if not, I call Gina or Mike and they take care of me.

Sorry you have had a bad experience.

Mike


----------



## Cad (Jun 23, 2011)

If you using Barudan machine, better u will use TES 3 program, this soft a product of barudan company. Or you use Wilcom ES-65 program.
Cad.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cad said:


> If you using Barudan machine, better u will use TES 3 program, this soft a product of barudan company. Or you use Wilcom ES-65 program.
> Cad.


I have the TES 3 program. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I did buy it with my Barudan but Barudan does not make that program. They just sell it. Barudan also sells Wilcom now.


----------



## Cad (Jun 23, 2011)

Do u hav only Tes3? Or u have more other emb soft ?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cad said:


> Do u hav only Tes3? Or u have more other emb soft ?


Unfortuantely, the only program I have.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Seriously, It really does not matter how much you pay. A digitizer that knows "embroidery" can use the cheapest or the most expensive...and get the exact same result. 2 things that do cost in software are innovation and service. If you need more service or training, then pay more and demand it. If you want software that will innovate (make it faster and simpler for more throughput) then pay more and be willing to invest in the upgrades.
Start with basic "real tools"(not auto digitizing) that you can understand and learn . As you learn more and desire more functions and components THEN upgrade. Remember that functions don't make the embroidery better, just the process of digitizing.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have several softwear packages and find that I'm not the best digitizer, so I usually send it to pros and they get the job done in a few hours. I add a few bucks to the digitizers fee and make a few bucks doing nothing. I like Embird for lettering and changing sizes of designs. hope this helps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

smartwear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have several softwear packages and find that I'm not the best digitizer, so I usually send it to pros and they get the job done in a few hours. I add a few bucks to the digitizers fee and make a few bucks doing nothing. I like Embird for lettering and changing sizes of designs. hope this helps.


I don't enjoy digitizing so I send mine out. Saves time and my sanity.


----------

